# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Assistive technology >  Healthbots, Center for Automation and Robotic Engineering Science, Auckland, New Zealand

## Airicist

Developer - Center for Automation and Robotic Engineering Science

cares.blogs.auckland.ac.nz/research/healthcare-assistive-technologies/healthbots

----------


## Airicist

Article "Can the voice of healthcare robots influence how they are perceived by humans?"

by Ingrid Fadelli
October 12, 2020

----------

